# Car sickness and giving joy-rides



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi kody is now 13 weeks old and weighs 4 kgs. Everytime we take him out in the car he is badly car sick. even though he is being held and calmed. I was told to give him some joy-rides the travel sick pill you can buy for kids. Any thoughts. ?? My vet won't give anything, but it is not stopping and awfull for him. HELP Please 
Joyce n kodypoo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you think it is actual motion sickness or just the excitement of being in the car? difficult to tell I guess, it maybe worth popping him in the car a few times without actually going anywhere, maybe just starting the engine. I'm pretty sure you can get travel sick pills for dogs - don't know if the kids ones have same ingredients, did the vet give reasons for not giving anything, just wonder if he felt he was too young or that he should grow out of it.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

I was discussing car sickness with the vet nurse at a puppy party last week. She suggested getting an anti-static strip for the car. It had been suggested to her years ago by a vet when she had a carsick pup - she tried it and it worked. She has since suggested it to a number of owners with good results.
Cindy seemed to be improving in my car, but was still being sick in hubby's bigger car so we've fitted a strip today and we'll try her on a journey that would usually make her sick tomorrow and see how it goes.....
I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the antistatic strip didn't work - one mile from Ainsdale beach and Cindy was sick all over the back seat . She was fine on the way home, but that's probably because she was shattered from running round like only an excited 'poo can - she loved her first trip to the beach and the fact that she'd been sick on the way there didn't worry her at all!


----------

